# Ice fishing around Reed City



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

I was just wondering if anyone could give me any reports on the ice fishing around Reed City area. A few lakes in perticular would be Todd,Lincoln,Haymarsh,and Hillcrest(by Big Rapids). Any info would be greatly appreciated. I plan on making a trip down tomorrow.

Thanks in advance,

Bob


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Went fishing on the East side of Haymarsh with a buddy on 1-10-01. Caught approx. 20 'gills, ave. 4.5" - 6". Nice. Pretty color. Took about 1.5 hours to get that many keepers. Lots of smaller size. Went next day to Chippewa Lake for gills and Crappie later toward evening. Did not too well on keeper gills but had a blast with the Crappie. Brought 21 home between my brother-in-law and I. Walleye are biting too, move around to find them, you'll have lots of company out there !!!. Good Luck.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2001)

Going to Todd Lake this weekend. Will give you a report on Monday when I get back.

Sparky


----------



## Larry Miller (Dec 28, 2000)

I've been seeing people fishing Lincoln Lake every day. Todd Lake, I'v seen very little activity. The access area has been plowed in with snow by the people that live there. Heep us posted on how you do. Grumpy


----------



## Chad (Feb 14, 2000)

Went to Haymarsh today (2-6PM). Had 6 flags and got 2 pike. Caught some gills, but was more interested in toothy fish. Saw a few guys getting some decent crappies at the north end of the lake, more as it got closer to dark. Chad.


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

Thanks for the info. I will let you know how we do. I'm getting ready to leave, to head down. From some of the reports, it sounds like we will either fish Lincoln or Hillview down by Haymarsh. Good luck this weekend.

Thanks again,

Bob


----------



## TRAPPER33 (Jan 13, 2001)

I WOULD TRY CLEAR LAKE OUT OF OF M-20 GOING TOWARDS MT. PLEASANT. I SPENT 2 YEARS AT FERRIS ST. HUNTING, FISHING AND SOMETIMES GOING TO CLASS. LOTS OF PIKE OFF OF THE BOAT RAMP TO THE LEFT AND WITH A GOOD FISH FINDER YOU CAN KILL THE CRAPIE IN THE 40FT. HOLE AT THE WEST PORTION OF THE LAKE, YOU NEED THE FINDER TO BE AT THE EXACT DEPTH. THE HAYMARSH WAS ALWAYS GOOD FOR THE GILLS BUT I ONLY FISHED IT A COUPLE TIMES, DID ALOT OF HUNTING BACK THERE BUT THATS ANOTHER TOPIC.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2001)

Spent the weekend in Reed City fishing both Todd and Lincoln Lake. The only thing I can say is the fishing is S-L-O-W!!!

The access site on the south side of Todd is plowed. Lots of people were out this weekend; but eveyone seem to have the same results. Was able to catch enough gills to line a skillet with but it took all weekend.

Sparky


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

We ended up going to Hillview lake. The fishing was slow but I was able to find a hot hole and brought home 18 gill 5-7".
Again thanks for the information you all supplied.

Bob


----------

